# Digital Schmigital - Weight or Retro?



## 40-ish (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm doing a saddle swap and don't have one of those handy digital scales, but realized that I did have a scale purchased in England several years back.

The Selle Italia Flite Ti currently on my bike measured at 8 3/8 oz, which converts to 237g. Per http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=saddles, a 2004 Flite Ti should be about 235g.

The Koobi PRS that I'm trying is claimed at 298g. My scale reads 10.5 oz or 298g!!

Who needs digital?  

Once I've done an A/B ride comparison, I'll post my thoughts.

Wasn't sure if I should post this under the Weight or the Retro thread.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Cool scale.

Guess those weights aren't NIST traceable, since you got them in England


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

40-ish said:


> I'm doing a saddle swap and don't have one of those handy digital scales, but realized that I did have a scale purchased in England several years back.
> 
> The Selle Italia Flite Ti currently on my bike measured at 8 3/8 oz, which converts to 237g. Per http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=saddles, a 2004 Flite Ti should be about 235g.
> 
> ...


Your scale is better then a digital IMO. Digital scales (most) use springs and do not stay calibrated long. Posted weights are mostly lighter then real weights, I would trust your scale. I have bike weights very as much as two pound using LBS spring scales.


----------

